# citycops vs. sherriff



## thunderson5 (Aug 17, 2009)

in your travels and every day happenings in your opinion witch have been the most cooler,most likely to let you slide,or help you out in someway?my expieriance has been that sherriffs have been the cooler of the two ,and city cops tend to be more of a hard ass but not all.oh forgot to mention state troopers,seems they tend to harrase a little more than the other two but mainly only when you are hitching and for some reason they allways frightend me more


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

Sheriffs have usually been nicer to me, mostly letting me go... with exception of Vista, CA sheriffs.


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah i hear the sherriffs that do the los angles area are pretty hard core


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

The only sherrif I have actually met in Los Angeles was pretty cool. He let me go when I got caught with someone else shoplifting when he could have easily wrapped me up in all the shit that was going down... but he told me never to come back to West Hollywood again, HAH!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Between sheriffs and city cops I haven't seen much difference I can recall.
State troopers/hwy patrols, those have generally been cooler, in my experience.

For one thing, the state patrol doesn't get called to domestic disturbance, shoplifting, bank robbery, assault & battery, etc. Their job is the cake-walk of policing: drive around, cruise the highways & interstate, give some tickets, write collision reports, and... done.
Sometimes they will fucks wit ya for hitching on a highway where it isn't legal, but if that region gets a lot of hitchhikers (NorCal, for example) they seem to have other priorities.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

most all cops are asshole...but there are exceptions to every rule...as far as which have been nicer...ive been givin breaks from both and severely harassed by both...i have had city cops in atl run my name just ta let me know if that warrant was cleared up...seriously...he was all like nope its still there this is what you need ta do ta fix it...and ive had sheriffs keep me and the van full of dirty kids i was with on the side of the road for 3 hrs while they tried ta find a reason ta take at least one of us in...hwy patrol in my oppion has been the nicest...gotten lots of rides from them to the next exit over the years...its always fun when a cop drops off a hitch hiker at a gas station...its like a free pass ta sit on their property ta find a ride...what is the gas station attendant gonna do call the cops ta run ya off...he just watched a cop drop ya off...ahhh good times....


----------



## connerR (Aug 18, 2009)

California highway patrol isn't ever going to let you slide, I don't think. CHP is just a revenue source for California.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

college campus cops thats one we left out...they are a fitty fitty chance of assholeness...its always fun ta watch city and campus cops fight over jurisdiction...


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 18, 2009)

Sheriff's are high enough up there, I believe, to have heard all the stories a thousand times and tend to have the brains enough to keep their cool about misdemeanors. City Cops are just hyphie about every little law. [/inmyexperience]


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 20, 2009)

connerR said:


> California highway patrol isn't ever going to let you slide, I don't think.



But that's precisely who I was thinking of, in my experience up and down the 101...


----------



## wartomods (Aug 20, 2009)

i wish we had sheriffs here


----------



## nick (Aug 21, 2009)

this isn't a traveling situation...

first, i live in the valley, which is LA county, the northwest end. now, my gf's stepdad got pulled over by LAPD for expired tags. he was buzzed, suspended registration, and had a suspended license. he got off with a "fix it" ticket.

today, i got pulled over by a sheriff for tags, that were 12 days over their due date (they usually don't even bother unless it's the next month). i showed them that i did infact pay their fucking dues, but i just didn't get the new tags yet. he gave me a fix it ticket as well. but now i have to go to court, pay their penalty, even though i had proof that i was just waiting on them.

the variable was that he was training someone. i overheard him telling the other officer how to call my info in and write the ticket. i guess that i was an example, so this guy could learn how to do it. 

but, every other experience i've had has been with city cops. and every other one has been for no reason, or some bullshit reason. whichever case, they're still cops, and they still will fuck with you regardless


----------



## connerR (Aug 21, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> But that's precisely who I was thinking of, in my experience up and down the 101...



They seemed to be a lot more lenient (at least down here in Southern California) and a lot more rare. But the past year/year and half, they've filled up every shadow on the freeway and I haven't heard of anyone getting out of a ticket. California is broke, hence the $300+ red light camera tickets and anti-cell phone laws.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 21, 2009)

In my experience sheriffs for sure, city cops have more of an urge to feel the need of power. I hate city cops


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 23, 2009)

whenever I'm stopped by a city cop, it's pretty much ALWAYS for some bulshit, and once they realize that I don't have a record, and I'm just a dirty kid that's wandering downtown at 4am minding my own business, they let me go...it helps that I'm generally polite to the pigs cuz IMO, that how you have to handle them.

haven't had too many run-ins with sheriffs, except for a few times when they stopped me for hitching. same shit as the city cops-run my numbers, see that I'm not wanted for murder or some shit like that, then they let me go. one in NY even gave me a ride to the end of his jurisdiction and dropped me off in a really pretty spot next to a stream.


----------

